# TV Remote Codes :(



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Hi all, 

I am trying to use a new TV (Bush LCD15w008hd), it's one of the new _really_ cheap 'HD Ready' TVs and is no such thing, but is good enough quality to watch TiVo on in the bedroom. However I can't find the remote code for it. 

I have tried all the codes listed on the TiVo menu for Bush and Bush (UK) tvs, any other way I can locate what the 4 digit number for the TiVo is for this telly.

Rather too many combos to try them all by hand! 

TIA

Alex


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

alextegg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am trying to use a new TV (Bush LCD15w008hd), it's one of the new _really_ cheap 'HD Ready' TVs and is no such thing, but is good enough quality to watch TiVo on in the bedroom. However I can't find the remote code for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex

You can perform a remote search.

http://www.tivo.com/setupandsupport...odes_for_My_TV_Stereo_Manufacturer_Work_.html

Also note if you have a black peanut, this has a different decoder chip, so you may have luck with either one.


----------



## tonywalk (Sep 10, 2002)

It might be worth searching on AVForums.com too as you may find who really manufactures the set (or Bush sets generally) and be able to use codes for that brand or find out what they manufacture for other companies and try their codes.

As a second thought, have you tried codes from the rest of the brands in the Alba group (Alba, Bush, Goodmans, Grundig).

Isn't it absolutely infuriating when manufacturers use different code sets for the same functions on different sets of theirs.

Hope this helps,
Tony.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

You may also wish to try a new Tivo glo remote control which can learn codes from another remote should it not alreay have the code in it's database.

One UK supplier is at http://www.swanstep.f2s.com/tivo//remote.htm (page down for the glo remote).

Automan.


----------

